# Termite and Pest Control Needed !!!



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Local growing company looking for a Termite & Pest Control Technician. Experience preferred but not mandatory. Must have professional appearance and attitude. Salary Based on experience.
Call 850-982-5341

Benefits
Vacation Time
Paid Holidays


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

982, I'm taking your company is in Milton area?


----------

